# If I HAVE to be induced, what should they use - cytotec or pitocin?



## water (May 15, 2003)

So I am now 13 days overdue according to my midwife/OB practice and 12 days by my count, which counts for nothing, apparently. I just had an appointment today and the midwife (happened to be the only one I don't like) was like "well, usually we induce right at 42 weeks (ie tomorrow), but we can see how the baby is doing with the NST and AFI tests and then you need to make a plan with the OB on call and then stick to the plan"

Ok, first, I'm supposed to be seeing the midwives, not the OBs, so I guess being over 42 weeks bumps me to the OB practice? No one told me that. Second, why do people keep telling me the practice is so natural if I am being pressured to induce right at 42 weeks?

So, my question is: if I have to, would I rather be induced via Cytotec or pitocin? I guess if they used pitocin I could ask them to turn it off after the contractions got going...who knows if they would though...

This so sucks. This birth was supposed to be the healing birth for my first "failed" homebirth emergency transfer with all the interventions I didn;t want. Maybe I'm just not cut out for natural childbirth and my body is just useless. Maybe I should just go in and get the fucking induction and let them do all the horrible interventions that I dont want. I hate this!!! I am so miserable right now, I don't even want a baby anymore, I don't want to be pregnant anymore, this just sucks.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

(((((Big hugs))))) You sound really frustrated, and I can totally understand why.

Have you exhausted all the "natural" induction methods?

Here are some links for you:
http://home.clear.net.nz/pages/debra_betts/
http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/natinduc.html

If it were me, I would stay far, far away from Cytotec. It has been linked to high rates of uterine rupture.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Pit, cytotec is seriously dangerous.


----------



## watermamma (Dec 29, 2003)

"Maybe I'm just not cut out for natural childbirth and my body is just useless."

This is so not true! Maybe your care providers just aren't cut out for caring for women and babies? Did someone in the office provide a calendar for your uterus and baby? (ok, sorry for the sarcasm!) I am so sick of care providers going wacko over pregnancies over 40 weeks!!!!!!!!

Your body is doing everything right. 40 weeks is an arbitrary date, not a schedule, as they would like it to be. Your body knows damn well what it is doing....I went to 42wks2days and know it is so hard, especially when getting pressure to induce.

You do know you can say no, right? I am assuming you do. They can't force you into the hospital for an induction. And definately avoid Cytotec, and the pitocin! Trust trust trust in your body and baby.

(HUGS) to you! I am sorry you are going through this and hope baby comes soon for you!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Just say no to drugs!









Sorry, child of the 80s here and find that that old slogan is quite useful when it comes to the birth scene these days.







They can't tie you down and induce you and no one has ever been pregnant forever. Your baby will come when it's ready.

Good luck!

-Angela


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

If you have the NST and the baby is ok, I have heard stories of ladies finding a note in their journal, or their husband reminds them of a weekend trip where she was NOT bleeding, or SOMETHING







that makes them realize their LMP was really a week or two later than they initially said. You know how pregnancy makes you forget things!

Your body isn't worthless!!! You're just very (understandably) stressed out. I hope everything gets going for you right away. If you've exhausted all the natural induction methods, I'd repeat them... they're more fun than pit!!! I have a friend who had great luck with accupuncture.

If I had to pick I'd say pit too. I absolutley would NOT let them use cytotec no matter what.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

To answer the original question, definitely pitocin. Cytotec = very dangerous.


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

Hugs to you! I went through this too. I was 43 weeks (by their calcs.) and not effaced or 'juicy' at all. I tried alot of herbal remedies and natural inducers to no avail. But that doesn't mean they do not work. I opted for the prostagladin gel and was in labour within the hour...no IV or further induction nessessary.

This may sound odd..but "play" with your cervix and find out how ripe you are.

The gel can only be used if your water isn't broken. But if your water is broken you more than likely will continue on the path of labour anyway.

Stay possitive and TRUST your body. Meditate and speak to your baby, its time to come, its okay to come, Mommy needs you to come now. The power of your thoughts and speach is HUGE right now. Take control!


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I would refuse induction, by any means. It's your choice to make, no matter how much they try to scare you into complying with their wishes.

Definitely do some homework and arm yourself with information. Search the FDA website for lots of enlightening info on Cytotec.

Attempted induction with Cytotec caused my DD's heartrate to drop to ten beats a minute (yes, that's TEN beats each MINUTE), and she was immediately sectioned out of my belly. I can't describe what a scary feeling it was to hear the beeps on her heartbeat monitor get farther and farther apart.

Here's a good link for you to check out:
http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/natinduc.html


----------



## owensmom (Feb 23, 2002)

I totally feel for you. First of all, pitocin. Second of all, I went through the same thing. Suddenly I was 3 weeks overdue and having a homebirth and suddenly it was "well at 3 weeks overdue we are required by law to transfer care to an OB". Um, thanks for telling me. I had an ultrasound, I can't remember the name but they basically check on the baby's vitals over a 20 minute period. Owen was napping, as he usually did at that time of day, so they thought he was in distress and got a low score. He didn't move or anything during it. I learned later that my tech was new at this, more experienced ones will have you eat something to wake them up, or jiggle you so the babies move a bit. They need to let you relax and not feel pressured about this. Talk to another of the midwives and if any are skilled herbalists, maybe they can give you some of the cohoshes. I've heard positive and negative things about castor oil, but if I could do things again I'd try it rather than get induced. Have lots of sex - your orgasms help stimulate contractions, his semen does the same thing as prostoglandin gel. I'll be sending you strong positive birth vibes! Big









Lesley


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

I was induced with Pitocin. I still had no pain killers - that sure did HURT, but it can be done. My contractions were one on top of the other, and when they'd turn the pit off to try and space them out, they would only decrease in intensity, but always stayed close together. So really "turning it off" wasn't an option, because the contractions wouldn't continue on their own - not intensely enough, anyway. Well, after 15 hours, I wasn't dilating and ended up with a section. That really SUCKED. Maybe just don't bother doing all the tests or just don't show up for the induction. They can't MAKE you go. I agree with Angela, no one's ever been pregnant forever.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

I was not induced but I was augmented with pit with my first two. I was also threatened with a c-section for failure to progress. I mean literally they said if you don't let us give you an epi we're just going to need to do the c-section now. I was 16 and far from home and it never occured to me to say no I'll just go home and labor. Anyway with my third I was not induced and it was such a different experience. Induced/augmented and natural labor cannot compare. I was being threatened with induction due to the supposed enormous size of my baby. I was going to be transferred to OBs just shy of 41 weeks for that reason. I took castor oil and had the baby the next day. If you really get to that spot I'd definitely try it and some of the other natural remedies before chemical induction. If it came down to it though they would not touch me with cytotec. It is not FDA approved for use in labor. I think it's borderline illegal to use it that way. Good luck!

robyn


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *water*
I hate this!!! I am so miserable right now, I don't even want a baby anymore, I don't want to be pregnant anymore, this just sucks.

Ever since I answer this thread I have been thinking of you nonstop! Please start a mantra...I want the baby to come.....I know you are really upset and irritated with your body right now. But more than ever you need to be very positive and strong for that baby. Try not to think these thoughts! Focus on the positive, have lots of sex, insert evening primrose caps into your yoni, think about having the baby LOTS, and talk to your baby. Don't think about your previous births...stay present with this baby.

HTH







s to you and your babe. Sending you gushing birth vibes!


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Can the MW break your water? I know some do and some will not. You might ask if you want to get this over with but don't want to go to the hospital or get the drugs.


----------



## CJ 5 (May 30, 2004)

water
how accurate are your dates??

First of all there are a lot of ways to do both

I would not do cytotec which is where they put a strip in the cervix for 12 hours and then you go into labor. If I did cytotec I would go to the hospital and have them do the gel method. Then I would go home and wait to go into real labor. I have friends that have done this with great success and still been allowed to birth at the birth center

Second if you do pitocin make sure that you have a birth plan and a doula even if you get it at the last minute. I would higly recomend meeting with the doctor in advance. There are a lot of ways to do a pitocin induction. The standard routine is to do a fast drip where they double the dose every 15 minutes. This will have you keeling over from pain on the floor. There is a slower ramping method that is far better.

What about just letting them break your water and seeing what happens. Find out what the policy is on that.

I would do castor oil and enemas before either of these.


----------



## annab (Mar 25, 2003)

I love all the advice that you have gotten so far. Remember that you do not have to show up for the induction. It may be that you are a long incubator. If you were charting, can you show them when you ovulated?

Even if you are transferred to an OB for care, you don't have to accept their recommendations, and the choices are yours to make. Many practices transfer care after 42 weeks, but I am sorry no one mentioned that to you at the beginning. Personally, I would not show up for the induction and just show up when my labor began on its own.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## water (May 15, 2003)

Hi everyone, thanks so much for all the support!!

Well I had another NST and an ultrasound today to measure fluid levels and everything is fine, lots of fluid there, so they said to come back on Friday, which will be 42w 2 days.

I talked at length with the midwife and she made me feel a lot better about the whole thing. I will still be seen by a midwife (my choice) no matter how long I go, so whew!

I think I will agree to be induced IF I go to 43 weeks, which is next Wednesday, so that gives me plenty of time. Also we talked about what type of induction and she said that since I am 3cm dilated and 70-80% effaced right now she would not do the cytotec, but either break my waters or do pitocin.

Also at this birthing center you can still labour in water with an IV in, so I could be pit induced and in the tub, which also makes me feel better, and that they don;t just shovel the pit in, but ramp it up slowly, and then stop it if things get going on their own...so all in all she made me feel a LOT better.

She also stripped my membranes again, and we talked about castor oil, which I might try tomorrow or the next day...

This whole thing has been so hard! I didn't expect to feel so crazy at this point!!! I really was starting to believe that I would be pregnant FOREVER...so maybe putting an end date on it will help somewhat. At least I know that by next Wednesday, I will be having a baby, so hopefully that will clear me up mentally enough to go into labour on my own...

So thanks again!! Oh, to answer random questions, yes I am certain of my dates, my periods are super regular, and we were trying at the time.

Oh, and here is a list of what I've tried so far:

Evening primrose oil - orally and vaginally
Semen - vaginally (heh)
Homeopathic blue and black cohosh
Long hot baths and meditating
Walking long distances
Accupuncture

CJ 5 I do have a doula and a birth plan - thanks so much for your concern, it really means a lot to me at this point!!!

Thank you all for the suggestions and the support, I am feeling more hopeful now, hey maybe I"ll have the baby tonight!


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *water*

I think I will agree to be induced IF I go to 43 weeks, which is next Wednesday, so that gives me plenty of time. Also we talked about what type of induction and she said that since I am 3cm dilated and 70-80% effaced right now she would not do the cytotec, but either break my waters or do pitocin.

Thank you all for the suggestions and the support, I am feeling more hopeful now, hey maybe I"ll have the baby tonight!

This is such good news Water. You sound so much better! I think its a great sign you are 3cm dilated and 80% effaced!

I think you will naturally end up in labour. I wish you well and send you all kinds of good birthing vibes!

Take care


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

~~~EASY LABOR VIBES~~~








Wow! you are so close now! You can do it! AND you can do it on your own terms!!


----------



## CJ 5 (May 30, 2004)

This is wonderful news. I think it was a good idea to do the NST it keeps you at the birth center and it sounds amazing to me that you could do pitocin in the tub!!! I couldn't do this in AZ. I was faced with either Gel or breaking water.

I wonder if the higher dose of cohash is what put me in labor. I alternated blue/black homeopathic balls every 15 minutes for 3 hours but you heard my story so I have no idea if it was the way to go or not.

If you do the castor oil. My midwife recomended doing it first thing in the morning after a very good night sleep. I really think that was a good idea. I did the cohash at night and I was beat by the time I went into labor. I wish I had gone into labor on a full night of sleep.

keep us posted. My birthing thoughts are with you. It will be so wonderful when that sweet baby is in your arms. Just focus on the positive.


----------



## ryssann (Jun 25, 2004)

Good luck to you. I know how you feel. I've had to fight induction 3 times. I don't think I would ever deliver a baby unless my water was broken. I've had three, all overdue, and delivered within the hour after my water was broken. Luckily, the one time I had to be induced, the prostagel worked to get things started.

My most recent baby, I went to the hospital for monitoring, not in labor, but once I got there, and there was a plan to induce by breaking my water, I went into labor on my own. But instead of my water breaking on its own, my blood pressure just kept going up. As soon as they broke it, my BP went down and the baby came in about 45 min.

Everyone is different, try not to be mad at your body. Picture holding your baby, if nothing else, but to take your mind off of not being in labor. I'm glad you came up with a plan you think you can live with.


----------



## MsMoMpls (Oct 22, 2002)

The castor oil thing worked for me but afterwards my midwife said she wouldn't have approved it. My accupunturist recommended it. My midwife said that if it doesn't work, you end up so tired, so whipped, and still pregnant. It is the course of last resort. I made this shake- orange juice, castor oil, ice and a shot of vodka. (The accupuncturist said so!) It wasn't horrible but within 2 hours, I had a bowel movement, within 3 labor started, and it was so easy, so great. Also- maybe try seman orally- I've heard that helps. My dh also yelling into my belly- "We've got presents." Come to think of it- maybe that was what worked.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I just wanted to say I feel you, hon. I am 41 weeks and 1 day, and I am feeling really disheartened, too. You can always come hang out with me and we can put our feet up and be pregnant forever.









Best of luck to you, and keep us posted.


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsMoMpls*
My dh also yelling into my belly- "We've got presents." ...

:LOL


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

You do not ever have to agree to an induction. They cannot force you to show up at the hospital for it and they can't turn you away at 47w when you are finally in labor. As my OB said to me, he's never heard of a woman being pregnant forever.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I'm glad to hear things are looking a little brighter. I would definitely recommend nipple stimulation. If you have a breastpump, use it for 5mn on each side, take a 5mn break, and then start again for an hour. Take a break for an hour and try again. You might be surprised at the intensity of the contractions you get.


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Quote:

Cytotec = very dangerous.
I agree, I unknowingly allowed my Dr to give me this with dd #1 and it set me up for a very bad labor. I've since learned that it's very unpredictable and can't be controlled once given.


----------



## earthmama007 (Dec 29, 2001)

I second the castor oil, cohash, primrose oil (I would have your MW do your internal with it next time) . I would not ever be induced. It is your choice and if the baby is fine and there is plenty of fluid tell them that baby is fine and so is mama.


----------



## Greensleeves (Aug 4, 2004)

Positive labor vibes!


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Avoid cytotec at all costs! That is a very dangerous drug the way ob's use it. Pitocin is a b*tch as well. Hold out for a non induced birth, it will be totally worth it


----------



## water (May 15, 2003)

Hey all, thanks so much for the support!! My daughter arrived yesterday at 42w exactly after a totally natural UN-induced 4.5 hr labour underwater even!!!! I am so ecstatic!!

I actually went and bought castor oil, but didn't get a chance to take it...I guess the threat of it must have made me go into labour! Thanks again you guys, you were so much help to me!!!!


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

That is absolutely fantastic!!!!


----------



## annab (Mar 25, 2003)

AWESOME! So completely happy for you and your new baby! Sounds like a fabulous birth.


----------



## katja (Apr 13, 2004)

Yaaaaayyyyyy! That is so wonderful! I've been wondering about you, hoping that's what happened.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

: Yippie! Congratulations mama - that's awesome news!!!


----------



## earthmama007 (Dec 29, 2001)

I am so happy that you had the birth you wanted! Yay for you and congratulations!!! Welcome baby girl!


----------



## Ixcuina (Feb 22, 2003)

All right mama!!!















Congratulations!!!!


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------

